# Dremel vs. Ryobi



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

I was looking for some Dremel parts at Home Depot, when I saw this Ryobi package with 229 parts for only $49. I bought it just because all of the parts are fully interchangeable with Dremel, and there are some nice drill bits with various sized collets to hold them. This also has a pole extender to hold the flexible hand hose up and out of the way.

I paid $105 for my Dremel 400 Deluxe kit that is shown in pix, and it did not have as many parts as this Ryobi at less than half the price.

Click for high res pictures


----------



## LowTEC (May 11, 2007)

that's a steal!


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 11, 2007)

I have been using Dremel (Dremel, Fine, etc.) style tools since I was a wee tyke, and have not found a real difference in the quality of the general tips, so buy whatever is cheapest, as long as it is not obviously garbage. The cut off tips will still break every 3 seconds, no matter who you buy from. Ryobi is not known for having super high quality stuff, but you probably can't go wrong with these. I would definitely not recommend their drill bits though. Go with DeWalt, Ridgid, or one of the higher end companies if you plan on using each bit more than once.

Take a look at the Lithium powered Dremel if you like the Dremel. I have one and find it incredibly useful. The battery lasts for way longer than I need it, and the RPMs are comparable to the corded ones. It does get hot a lot more quickly than the powered ones though.


----------



## jmw19 (May 11, 2007)

I like the fiber-reinforced cutoff wheels - they don't break, but they do cut a wider kerf than the standard wheels. I get the 1", and have worn them down to 1/4" with no breakage.

Otherwise, I've used genuine Dremel accessories, and bargain-basement knockoffs, and haven't noticed any difference but the prices. That kit is a steal - Dremel asks around that for the flex shaft alone.


----------



## zespectre (May 11, 2007)

Ah the moto-tool. Both the savior and the devil for projects everywhere <grin>. I learned years back that you can get more done, or screw up a project faster, with a moto-tool than with almost anything else.

I have also found very little quality difference in various brands of attachments though I did once have a "no name" felt wheel just basically explode into a cloud of threads about 2 seconds after I turned it on (entertaining vs harmful).

Looks like you got a nice deal. I just recently retired the third Moto-tool I've owned/worn out over the years. Not a bad record since I got my first (3 speed) one waaaaaay back when I was 12. Bought a fourth Dremel with a bunch of attachments. Wish I'd seen the Ryobi one though just for comparisons sake.


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

I have been using the diamond cutoff wheels, they don't break and work great. I have both dremel brand and a generic set - either is fine. Those kits are usually a good buy, I picked one up a few years back and - well - if I have used 10 percent of the bits I would be surprised.


----------



## Handlobraesing (May 11, 2007)

I'll have to go buy the Ryobi. I've been looking for it for some time. 

The older version of Ryobi maintained RPM better when set for lower speed while you had to increase the "speed" setting on the Dremel.


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 11, 2007)

The fiber reinforced wheels are great, I agree, but most of the time they are just too thick for me. I only use my Dremel as a cut off tool when I need to get into tight spaces, so the crappy thin ones are all that will work, usually. I just end up going through 20 of them.


----------



## zespectre (May 11, 2007)

> The older version of Ryobi maintained RPM better when set for lower speed while you had to increase the "speed" setting on the Dremel.


 
Yeah, that's one improvement I wish they'd make, an electronically controlled speed governer so that when you put it under load the tool knows enough to try and feed more power to keep the bit up to speed.


----------



## evan9162 (May 11, 2007)

will said:


> I have been using the diamond cutoff wheels, they don't break and work great. I have both dremel brand and a generic set - either is fine. Those kits are usually a good buy, I picked one up a few years back and - well - if I have used 10 percent of the bits I would be surprised.



How do they work for cutting through aluminium? I've not found a good solution for cutting aluminium with a dremel - all the cut-off wheels simply load up with aluminium and stop cutting effectively. Kinda need something with teeth...


----------



## will (May 11, 2007)

The diamond wheels are great for cutting off rusted nuts and bolts, working under a car with limited space. I have even used one to touch up a carbide tool. It really does not do all that well on aluminum. I think aluminum is not a material that does well by 'grinding' it down, it seems to better using a cutter. It might do better with a flow of some liquid to keep the chips from gumming up the wheel.


----------



## GoingGear.com (May 11, 2007)

They have a circular saw type attachemnt that you can get with a metal cutting blade that works OK. I usually just take a hacksaw to aluminum, since it seems to work better.





evan9162 said:


> How do they work for cutting through aluminium? I've not found a good solution for cutting aluminium with a dremel - all the cut-off wheels simply load up with aluminium and stop cutting effectively. Kinda need something with teeth...


----------



## davenlei (May 11, 2007)

I bought that same Ryobi kit from Home Depot for $69 I believe. They had about 40 kits they were getting rid of. The guy said they are clearing them out and told me to buy this rahter than the Dremel since I will be getting MUCH more for my money that a comparably priced Dremel.

I like the LCD speed read out with the 1000 rpm increments so I know how fast I am running the thing.


----------



## zespectre (May 11, 2007)

Best thing I've ever seen for cutting aluminium was this high pressure water thing. But in terms of using a high speed rotary tool I haven't found anything that doesn't gum up


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 11, 2007)

zespectre said:


> Best thing I've ever seen for cutting aluminium was this high pressure water thing. But in terms of using a high speed rotary tool I haven't found anything that doesn't gum up



I completely gummed up my various shaped stone grinders, the sandstone, pink, and green types. I wonder if there is a way to clean the aluminum out of them....but I have had pretty good luck with the thin plentifully supplied cutting wheels. They never seem to gum up with anything.
*
Ya know, at the price of $49, I'm gonna go back to Home Depot to see if they have one more of those kits.* Just for the value of the tools alone it is an incredible deal that I doubt will be repeated. I have tested out some of those Ryobi pieces, and I find no difference from the Dremel parts. Stick it in the basement.


----------

